# Garden slaughter



## M @ k o (Sep 24, 2005)

Loves tomatoe plants let me tell ya !


----------



## 'Daniel' (Sep 24, 2005)

Wow that's a great caterpillar.  It's even got a thorn for a tail.  Nice captures.


----------



## Canoncan (Sep 24, 2005)

Very cool. I am impartial to colour, love the first one.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 24, 2005)

its not coming up on my screen mako, sorry.


----------



## M @ k o (Sep 24, 2005)

Raymond J Barlow said:
			
		

> its not coming up on my screen mako, sorry.


 
If your back in, try to refresh page. My host has been acting up lately. 

Thx Daniel and CanonCan !


----------



## thebeginning (Sep 24, 2005)

nice! great color and detail.  that 'thorn' of his is pretty intimidating :shock:


----------



## LaFoto (Sep 25, 2005)

The first is just ONE cool capture of this very pretty caterpillar. Well yes, this one is really pretty. Do you know what it will turn into, once it has eaten all your tomato plants? Must become something wonderful, for eating all your plants, eh?

Seems like my daughter once found a "family member" of "your" caterpillar,




but I just did not capture it in as cool a manner as you did. Duh!:meh:  (Plus ours seems to still be a "baby", not "dressed up" as nicely as yours )


----------



## M @ k o (Sep 25, 2005)

Lafoto, I'm not quit sure what it turns into after eating everything up. My wife turns them into a flying saucer when she see them, she hates them little jokers. 

Thanks for looking everyone. 8 )


----------



## steve817 (Sep 25, 2005)

Maybe one of these?

http://creatures.ifas.ufl.edu/field/hornworm.htm


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Sep 25, 2005)

awesome shots mako! and thanks for the education Steve.


----------



## Mansi (Sep 25, 2005)

neat neat M@ko!
i said 'wow' when i saw the first.. never saw it that close... nice detail
ok im about to eat dinner... on second thoughts maybe i should wait a bit 
nice one!


----------



## M @ k o (Sep 25, 2005)

Thx Raymond and Mansi. 
And Steve , thx alot for that link and info.


----------



## mentos_007 (Sep 26, 2005)

wow!!! it`has so many eyes!!!  heheheheh


----------



## JTHphoto (Sep 26, 2005)

great shots of this aptly named "Hornworm".  All three shots are wonderful! :thumbup:


----------



## LeadSister (Sep 26, 2005)

Those are so cool!  The first shot is perfect to me!  Nice 

Pamela


----------



## Chiller (Sep 26, 2005)

Very excellent shot M @ k o .  Awesome job. !!!!!!


----------



## Randog (Sep 26, 2005)

Wow! Great shots love the first one. Scared me at first glance I felt like a 1/2 a dozen eyeballs were looking at me!


----------

